# label remnants



## Trying not to break it (Mar 24, 2005)

hi everyone, i would like to know if there are small pieces of label on a dug bottle, should you try to clean around  them?  is better to leave them on or clean them off. help on this would be appreciated.  i have several bottles that i havn't try to clean yet because i can't decide what to do.  thanks  rhona


----------



## bearswede (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi Rhona...

 I'm probably not the best one to offer advice on this... I love the look of old glass... Labels only get in the way for me... especially bits and pieces of them... Of course, if I had a chance to own a nice bottle with an intact label, I probably wouldn't turn it down... And I have been known to paste facsimile labels on a bottle or two for display...

 Make sure you get plenty of other opinions before you make a decision...

 Ron


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 25, 2005)

the only good a label is  if it is more then 75% there or if it is the top with the name, I dont keep labels on if I dig the bottles. I have found that they dont keep anyway and it doesnt add any value.
 Now I have bought bottles in boxes with labels, dr kilmer's, no embossing at all 1910 or so and full labels and I got 150 for the first one on ebay and 250 for the second one. 
 so it depends, dug bottles with part or most missing it all comes off, 
 if I buy them with full labels I keep them on.

 rick


----------



## grdigger35 (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree with Rick & Ron. Especially if the bottle is embossed in any way. If it is not embossed and you can't read most of the label, what good is it? I believe it is individual preference.


----------

